# PC Ultra Query



## hemrie (Dec 22, 2007)

I have begun to upgrade my old HT/Music setup. My viewing area is 25'x17.35'x10' which opens into a hallway. I am going to start with the speakers. The first unit to replace is my Infinity HPS1000 sub with a SVS sub. I think I have settled on the PC Ultra. A little lighter and easier to place than it's boxed brother. 

My question is: Will this sub be as dynamic at lower volumes as it is with higher ones? 

I listen to movies at various levels from reference to night-time levels. I need a sub that is versatile.

Is the PC Ultra the sub for me?:jiggy:


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know of any sub more versatile than the 13Ultra. It has four different tuning modes, Room comp control, a variety of ways to hook it up, a PEQ, and is one of the best sounding subs you can buy at any price.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've got two on order myself... definitely a versatile sub.


----------



## CharlieU (Jan 26, 2007)

It is definitely versatile. There are multiple things you can do with this sub to make it fit your room and tastes. I've had mine since July (I think it was July) and it wasn't until a few weeks ago that I finally settled on a configuration that satisfied me for both music and movies. I don't have much time to tinker so it takes me longer. The key to this subs versatility is it's output. Whether you have all ports open or fully sealed, this sub can energize a very large area. It's friendly to less than optimal placement too.

The sub plays it role well when at reference levels. When I watch movies or listen to music at less than reference, it's there when it should be. Watching TV at pretty low levels it sometimes surprises me when it fills in the lower frequencies. (Not that I'm surprised the sub is working, I'm surprised broadcast TV is sending something in it's range.)


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I think the PC-Ultra and the PB13-Ultra shine at both higher volumes AND lower volumes. Since I have a baby, the majority of my listening experience these days is at lower volumes, and can tell you that this sub holds true even at low volumes. It definitely still adds its musicality and weight at lower volumes.

I think you will be happy with the results once you receive it.


----------

